# utilisation d'un windows 10 en externe?



## Ju276 (9 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 
n'ayant pas de trouvé de sujet similaire je me permet d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet.
J'avais un pc sous windows 10 et je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac début 2009 sous el capitan.
Je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser de temps en mon windows 10 pour certaines applications qui n'existe pas sur mac.
J'ai bien trouvé des sujet pour l'installation de windows avec boot camp et virtualbox mais rien pour mon cas.
auriez vous une solution?
Merci


----------



## ericse (9 Février 2020)

Celui-là ne te convient pas ?




__





						Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp
					

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Ju276 (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour, effectivement en autant pour moi suffisait juste de ne pas faire les étape de téléchargement ...
navré pour le dérangement je bidouille mais en informatique je reste un utilisateur lambda.
Maintenant que j'ai essayé je me suis rendu compte que pour mon iMac de début 2009 c'est trop la sonde Tdiode m'indique 100° avec la machine virtuel quand je suis a 67° 5 minutes après utilisation.
Je pense donc que je vais faire autrement.
Merci pour la leçon


----------

